# old farmhouse nr lands end



## muppet (Sep 13, 2011)

spotted this while walking along the coastpath . couldnt find much about it . seemed a waste given its location . on with pics












































































thanks for looking


----------



## eggbox (Sep 13, 2011)

Just look at the view in #2 and #8, what an utterly fantastic place to live, and what an uber waste.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 14, 2011)

That's really smart, nice find and I love the crooked chimney pot! Cheers mate.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow it's really putting up a fight.

A nice find.


----------



## smiler (Sep 14, 2011)

Well worth you’re effort to get to it, that chimney is a work of art.
K


----------



## actualrob (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing find, really nice.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely spot and a fine view.A nice day for it.I wouldn't however fancy living up on them cliff tops in the depths of winter with huge Atlantic storms crashing in.Maybe that was the reason for it's abandonment.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 22, 2011)

smiler said:


> ...that chimney is a work of art.


Brilliant...love that chimney. 
Very nice find.


----------

